# Wanted tools to buy or borrow



## stevevw (22 Jan 2009)

Hi 
I need a few Shimano tools for my new build. I need to buy or borrow the following please:
Bottom bracket tool for a Tiagra BB TL-FC32
Crank cap tool TL-FC16
Cassette lock ring tool TL-LR15
Chain whip TL-SR21
Note the part numbers are Shimano but the tools can be any make if they fit.
Cheers Steve


----------



## bonj2 (26 Jan 2009)

i've got all them...to lend only though not for sale. but the cost of the postage there and back is going to be probably about a tenner, they're all about 10 or 12 quid apart from the TL-FC16 which is about 2 quid, so you can get sorted for 35 quid...you might aswell just buy them new...

but if you still want me to lend you them i can, i'll take 40 deposit and give you that back minus what it costs me in postage when i get them back.


----------



## e-rider (29 Jan 2009)

...a good mechanic never lends his tools - right? These are generally fairly cheap tools that would see quite a lot of use quickly - a good investment for the future I would say


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Jan 2009)

You have (more) PM.


----------



## spandex (29 Jan 2009)

Steve what is the chain whip for?

It is just for taking off a cassette not putting it on.


----------



## e-rider (29 Jan 2009)

PM?


----------



## stevevw (29 Jan 2009)

All sorted now guys, thanks. Came to the same conclusion and bought them all, you can never have too many tools. Or bikes for that matter.

Spandex
"Steve what is the chain whip for?
It is just for taking off a cassette not putting it on."

And I was thinking it was somthing to tease the wife with. 

No I have a couple of cassettes with different ratios so was thinking a day or two of swapping cassettes would be good.


----------



## muller (29 Jan 2009)

PM = Private message


----------

